# Confessions!!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

This is fun nice idea JDI.

Mine:

I'm scared of getting my feet caught in the arena fence.

I have a tack fetish too!! I own two halters, four lead ropes, a hackamore, 2 bridles, breastcollar, saddle, and all the grooming supplies, but no horse.

I'd rather have a horse than a bf.

When I was little I would go around my house in my hands and knees and have my little brother ride me in a fake dressage show....

I can't sit the trot of gaited horses......only natural trots, go figure.

When I indian mount sideways I always get off on the wrong side of the horse.... hmm, I have a video of that somewhere.....

I talk to the horses while I'm riding them.... 

I think the horses actually listen to me  

I cantered in mud for the first time today.......

Hmm, that's all I can think of, don't make fun though :wink:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Hehe 

well i don't have a tack fedish because i don't have enough money but if i had the money i would. 

I sometimes act like i'm a horse when i walk places or that i am riding a horse....

I dream of having a show jumping horse and get sad when i wake up.

I ran into a door before.....(weird one i know)

uh i eat the grain at the barn when i just wanna snack on something.

I found out hay gets stuck in your throat the hard way...

i found out trying to wash the hay down with water is pointless.

I also found out inhaling hay hurts..

I don't know if i'm the only one that notices this but i have black/brown boogers when i blow my nose after i come back from the barn *ick*

ur hmmm i talk to my horse.

I think my horse is judgemental of people.....

wow well i have lots more but i don't want to overload with them lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmm....

I feel like I really am free when I ride, and groom, and play, and watch a horse.

I cant help but slow down EVERY time I see a horse on the side of the road, or a trailer.

I love the smell of my horsey 

I love to groom

Sadly, I browse a lot of tack, but can't afford to buy much at the moment.

I tell my horse my problems......and I KNOW he listens 

I would rather eat without washing my hands after handling my horse, then I would going to a restaurant lol

I have a different view of apples and carrots now 

I truly believe that horses are magical...literally


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm, well

when I was younger, I often "tölted"(racked) around
I LOVE grooming ! 
I love buying grooming things, latest purchase cost me 11000 isk(167dollars  )
even tough every horse I´ve ridden has been gaited, the gait i´ve ridden the most is trot ! 
I still remember a dream where I got a horse since I was 10 ( 14 now)
My mounting is bad ( **** these long legs and weak knees :lol

and thats all I can remember now !


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Only have 2 horses but...continuously buying new things just because "it's cute", or "I need it" or simply because it looks nice.

Calling my horse as I come up the barn driveway and think he comes because he is happy to see me, not because of the treats he gets after we are done everything.

Continuously buying new equipment and gadgets for my camera tho I don't have the time to actually use this stuff.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I find myself looking at grass wherever I go, and considering whether or not it would be tasty from a horse's perspective.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I like that one! Quite thoughtful!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have 7 saddles for 4 horses and only 2 of them are old enough to ride :shock: I have no idea how many bits, bridles, halters, leadropes, cinches etc we have. I'm afraid to count them. 
I look at every stock/horse trailer we pass on the road to see if there are horses in it. 
I pay attention to the spring weather to help gauge what the hay prices will be that year and if it will be dry or if I have to watch for mold. 
We stop roll down the windows and talk to the horses everytime we drive up the drive. 
I love kissing horse noses, that soft part between the nostral and the upper lip. 
I like the smell of horse manure.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> We have 7 saddles for 4 horses and only 2 of them are old enough to ride :shock: I have no idea how many bits, bridles, halters, leadropes, cinches etc we have. I'm afraid to count them.
> I look at every stock/horse trailer we pass on the road to see if there are horses in it.
> I pay attention to the spring weather to help gauge what the hay prices will be that year and if it will be dry or if I have to watch for mold.
> We stop roll down the windows and talk to the horses everytime we drive up the drive.
> ...


I love it! I actually do that to. Always check out the trailers and try to see if there is a horse in it.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I'm definately going to steal a couple! (Because I'm pretty sure everyone read my mind and robbed them from me anyway!)

I'm a tack collector. I have 4 bridles for my two horses. =p I will soon have 2 saddles, a harness and cart (or maybe two of each). I have a bitting harness, 3 sets of polo wraps, tons of halters and gloves, four blankets. Two horses. Not quite as bad as some of you guys. =]

I also check every horse trailer for horses. 

I sit in my gelding's stall and watch him eat hay. sometimes he comes over to say hi or for kisses. Sometimes when he lays down I put his head in my lap. This is usually when I'm really stressed out and need to unwind. 

My mare hates me. The other day I put her in her stall and took her halter off and she went to go eat hay. I called her over to pet her and give her some love before I left, and she was sweet for a good 5 minutes. Then she started to lean into me and took a step towards the door. I pushed her back, but she pushed me out, stepped on my foot (and as I tried to grab her, i fell on my hands and knees into a fence board) and galloped away. 
talk about witch! there are other incidents to add testimony. =p

I've always wanted to take my gelding trick or treating on halloween, but sadly I was never allowed. 

I give my horses dozens of kisses everytime i see them. My gelding gets overspoiled with treats, but because my mare is only three I'm trying to only give her treats as reinforcement. (Smokey is always a good boy, so he deserves treats)

I am so happy my mare and gelding go out together. My gelding used to be sour to catch, but my mare comes galloping up when called. So naturally, in competition for my attention, so does my gelding. =]

I talk to my gelding more than my mare. He's more of a confidant.=]

I slow down everytime I pass a horse farm, and try to find the arena and whether there are horses in it. (and feel stupid that I think I can actually accomplish something from a 3 second glance)

I LOVE pushbutton horses. My gelding is one, at least for the 14 and under crowd. 

I LOVE watching my gelding when he gives little kid lessons. He is so cute. 

I want to own a farm of Morgans one day. All Champions :roll: 
And maybe a Friesan. =]


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My horses confessions (you all don't need to know the others...lol)

-I woud rather sleep out in the barn with my horses than in the house. 

-I always kiss my ponies good night. 

-Kita (My mare) is my best friend. She has always been there for me! She really does care. 

-I have a tack fetish too, we have 6 saddles (only two of us) about 40 bridles, and I don't even want to count the rest.

-When I'm gone I miss my horses more than my friends  

There is so many more, but I can't go on..lol.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I only have one horse so I really only have two web halters, three rope halters, I think I have 12 sets of reins and only two bridles lol... um two bits and about twenty-five to thirty grooming brushes and I only use about four of them. I have five hoof picks and two bottles of MTG, three bottles of Mane N Tail Conditioner and about a dozen bottles of lexol because I keep forgetting I already have some. 5 leads and one lunge line.

My biggest thing I do, since I don't really collect tack, is lay on my horse backwards and braid his tail while I'm laying on him. I do it almost every night while he eats his hay I lay there and braid his tail and he couldn't care less. :} It took me a hard time to figure out how to do it upside down hehe the fun part is taking it out before i leave.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This has turned out the be a very interesting topic! I love reading all the replies, because I notice these things in myself as well. 

Some more of mine:

- I do the look in the trailer thing too... EVERY time. I try and make up a story about where they're coming from and going to.

- I will eat my lunch without washing my hands at the barn, but hate touching "yucky" things at home without washing my hands right afterwards.

- I put up with the flies at the barn no problem, but flies in my house or a restaurant... can't stand 'em. At all. Seeing flies in a restaurant makes me not hungry.

- I will wake up early to go to the barn no problem, but getting up early for work? Not a chance. I complain bitterly.

- I will scoop manure no problem, but I hate cleaning my kitten's litter box. 

... alright enough for now! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

the trailer thing seems to be a popular one :lol: 
I always do it, and sometimes get my dad to follow them, if im near a stable :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

After owning my horse for six years I've gotten to know him well enough that I will carry on conversations in my head will him... all dialogue provided by me. 

I'm a much better rider when people are watching, especially women.

I ride western but I feel like dressage is the ultimate legit riding discipline. I vow to myself everytime I watch a dressage show that I will become proficient in both english and western riding disciplines. 

I don't think I could ever stand to live in the country.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> - I will wake up early to go to the barn no problem, but getting up early for work? Not a chance. I complain bitterly.
> 
> - I will scoop manure no problem, but I hate cleaning my kitten's litter box.


I second those ALL the way. :} My horse's stall gets picked and re bedded with a big heaping barrel of sawdust daily. Everyone say I'm crazy because I do a barrel or two every day and fluff up his bedding and all sorts of useless stuff like and they do it every two or three days, but I'm OBSESSED with keeping my stall dryer than a desert. I like it to be dry, soft and clean looking.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha, more of mine:

I like horse poop, how it smells everything, better than any other kind of poop.

I do tuck my boots into my pants, but normally only when it's muddy.

I worry more about how my horse looks then how I look.

When people watch me ride I feel dumb.

One time I fell over when leading a horse when he stepped on my foot... oops  

Everytime that I drive by the stable I work ( about 2 miles off the highway) I try to see if any of the horses are out in their runs....sometimes I almost crash into oncoming traffic :roll: 

I've blown my friends/bf off to go ride....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok here is a confession I'm really ashamed about and it really bothers me. I can't get on my horse without a mounting block log or standing her in a low spot. I hate it, my husband thinks its phsycological (sp?) I feel like I'm either hurting her back or that the saddle is going to slip. I have done exercises, practiced stepping up on the tailgate of the truck you name it I don't know what is stopping me. You all should feel special that I have confessed that to you :lol:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

- I will train a horse then sell it because its no longer a challenge
- I hate hate hate hate tacking up
- I procrastinate when it comes to cleaning my stalls
- I hate riding push button horses
- I think my pony is a human in a horse body ;]
- I have a sleazy fetish
- I never clean out the back of my trailer
- I can't see the floor in my tack room...and it doesn't bother me
- I ride in sweat pants and western boots
- I expect too much from my horse
- I get extremely mad when people don't punish their horses
- I never freak out or worry when my horse gets hurt (if i do it makes the situation worse)
- I hate grooming
- I hate banding or plaiting
- I have 1 bridle for my 5 horses
- I have more bits then brushes
- When im at a show i study the other horses and the riders who are in my class
- I am never satisfied no matter how many classes i win.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have another one:

I don't cook well at all, and don't necessarily enjoy it, but I love mixing feeds and supplements into feeds.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have another one too:

I hate the feel of sweaty horse..... dirt, hair and sweat, not for me.......

I love the smell of leather......

i spend almost all my money on horses!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Most of these are soo true! LOL!  We're all so silly. :lol:

I also talk to my horse while I'm riding her...not even commands or anything; it's just basic talk...LOL! 

I also tend to get way too many halters. Lexi has like 6. Seriously; it's hard not to get it when I see a cute one @ a tack shop!  You can never have too many leads, either! 

Yeah; I could care less about flies @ the barn; but yeah, in a restuarant or anything they are a no-no!

OMG soo true! I LOVE getting up early to ride, but going to school makes me sick LOL ahhhh these are soo true.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have used my horses as an excuse to leave family functions....Gotta get home to feed horses :wink:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

So many apply to everyone it seems!!  LOL

* When I'm in the car I stare out the window imagining myself riding/galloping a horse through the countryside that you can see from the car. I even imagine jumping fences etc that I pass! (even though I dont do jumping!)

* I'm a lot better at remembering horses (their names and looks) than I am at remembering people's faces and names!!

LOL


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL so true! 
I also find myself looking for horses whenever I see an open pasture!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vida-I can't mount without a mounting block either! Don't feel bad! And I always use my hores as an excuse to leave anywhere..lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

whenever i'm driving on the highway but in the passanger seat, i always imagine riding in the center (if there's grass) and if there's a bridge or something, i imagine jumping over the entire thing, and then continue on with galloping. 

I don't mind wearing my nicer clothes to the stable and getting them dirty from the horses and everything, but if i'm not there and my shoes or pants or whatever gets dirty, i hate it.

I do talk to Vega too. We always have one sided conversation when i'm grooming her and everything.

Oh, and everytime i'm on the computer, i'm always looking at new things to buy Vega and Gem. It's kind of bad because i do have a bit of money that i can use to buy them things.


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

I stopped counting the number of times I came off my horse unintentionally once it reached 15 (to be fair, when we got her, I'd never really ridden before and she'd never seen people before--she was ~10. Good times.)
Falling off a horse does not scare me. :lol: 
I don't punish my horse. We have 'discussions'.
I am just now teaching my horse to pick up her back feet without fussing, even though she's been trained for seven years. 
I hate tacking up.
I often ride bareback in tennis shoes and shorts.
When I'm angry at my horses, I assign them random middle names, so I can yell at them more effectively.
I stopped talking to my horse and started thinking to her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sunburst said:


> I stopped counting the number of times I came off my horse unintentionally once it reached 15 (to be fair, when we got her, I'd never really ridden before and she'd never seen people before--she was ~10. Good times.)
> Falling off a horse does not scare me. :lol:
> I don't punish my horse. We have 'discussions'.
> I am just now teaching my horse to pick up her back feet without fussing, even though she's been trained for seven years.
> ...


HA HA HA "discussions". Thats amusing. I love it :lol:


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, it looks like almost everyone has a tack fetish! Mine is compounded by the fact that I work part-time in a saddlery! Lets see:

2 leather halters
2 nylon safety halters
1 leather lead to match one leather halter
4 nylon/rope leads
2 saddles (1 of me and one horse)
11 saddle pads!!! I like the colors OK?!

Confession #2 is; Before I was married, on the third date with any guy, they had to come to the stables and meet my horse(s)! They also had to watch me ride at least one time. Some got MAJOR points for finding their way to a tack shop to pick up treats or a new brush for my baby before coming to pick me up! Some didn't hack it though. But my husband passed the biggest test; he was a city boy from Philadelphia who was scared of horses, and would only pet their noses! He worked his way up to riding Tasha on a trail ride we took together! It took him 3 years but he did it!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine:

A horse! To live out on a BIG property in Teasdale/Lara/Lovely Banks. Go on a ride everyday and love my horse more then anything in the world and so does he/she!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I talk to my horse.
I don't judge a horse if its cute, more so by show appearance.
My horse and I listen to music.
My horse has a favorite song- La Grange by ZZTop.
My horse instinctively bows for a treat.
My horse has eyes for me, like his eyes light up for me.
I have tons of tack. 3 saddles, 5 halters, 3 chained lead ropes, 1 not chained, 3 saddle pads, about 7 bridles, too many bits, all for one horse. 
Also when I was a little girl people would say I was going to get married to a horse, and I never denied it, all the while, I was picturing my wedding, the groom was a horse.
When I was a little girl, I used to picture myself on Black Beauty in that running scene when he was first broke.
I cry for every single horse movie I watch, either out of happiness or sadness.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

haha, these are too funny! I love the fact that we're all weird.... 


-as a child I have tried to halter break my dog. 

-my best friend and I used to canter around the entire playground together and compete in 'shows'. (how did we ever make friends?!) 

-I check equine.com and dreamhorse.com every single day to see what came up for sale that day in my area. 

-i find great satisfaction in bathing dirty horses, even more if they're white

-i own 11 pairs of breeches

-I only like most horse movies because I feel obligated to 

-when i show my clients horses i secretly want to keep their ribbons even though I tell them that i don't need them

-i think winning an auction on ebay and getting a great deal is almost as satisfying as winning a class at a show

-i don't understand saddlebreds


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*sigh* my third confession post....


- I have 2 huge boxes of ribbons sitting in my parents' garage... and I love it  even though they're completely useless.

- I used to pretend my bike was a horse when I was a kid; it had a name too..  

- My childhood best friend and I could jump over 3' on all 4's. 

- I would rather blow $500 on horse stuff than anything else.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I own 8 sets of polo wraps still in their un-opened packages.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I own 8 sets of polo wraps still in their un-opened packages.


Care to sell one? hah


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

....my polos :twisted:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> ....my polos :twisted:


Haha I know what you mean... I have a set... somewhere....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> - I used to pretend my bike was a horse when I was a kid; it had a name too..



okay.... 'fess up! what was it named?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

upnover said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > - I used to pretend my bike was a horse when I was a kid; it had a name too..
> ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

upnover said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > - I used to pretend my bike was a horse when I was a kid; it had a name too..
> ...



Probably something stupid like "Blackie" - I'm pretty sure most of us little girls dreamed about a black horse that we would inevitably name "Blackie." You know, because _that_ is original... :roll: hehe. 

M2G - my backyard was my field, and my dad built this little shed thing that I used as my "stable" ... of course that was for when I was playing "horsie," which brings me to another confession: I used to look through my horse books and pick the one I thought was prettiest that day, and pretend I was that horse.
Not to mention I also had a collection of a zillion model horses which I played with to no end.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always dreamed of owning a black horse. I grew up watching the Black Stallion television series and always dreamed of owning one, but now I finally do! 8) I always said I would call him "Black",that part I didnt push :lol: 

I still have allllllll my horse models.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I used to collect horse models, sadly I haven't a clue where any of them are. Probably would be worth something now since that was aahhh 30 or so years ago :shock: 
Another confession I love Vida more than the other horse we own. Can't explain it, I just adore her :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I used to collect horse models, sadly I haven't a clue where any of them are. Probably would be worth something now since that was aahhh 30 or so years ago :shock:
> Another confession I love Vida more than the other horse we own. Can't explain it, I just adore her :lol:



LOL (it can be our secret).

I just recently bought a new horse and I have to secretly admit that I fell in love with him a lot quicker (and probably still do) than my boy I've had for 3 years.

(good thing horses can't read :wink: )


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I still have to stop my self yelling out 'HORSIE!' everytime I see one in a paddock, like I did when i was five...
I'm convinced that I will know any person I see driving with a float... then I'm disappointed when I don't.
I eat horse pellets, they're nice and salty ;]
When driving, I imagine myself riding over the country I see, or if there is a log, how I would approach it and jump it.
My mum thinks i'm crazy because I have a picture of my horse in my wallet instead of my best friend/parent/significant other.
I retaliate by saying my horse IS my significant other :]
I love the smell of hay/sweat/dirt/manure.
My dad always tries to make me clean up my shed, but it never happens :]
There are a million spiders in my shed, btu if I see ONE at home I freak out.
I still try to make my dog showjump. she wont have a bar of it.
I care more about the state of my riding boots than my favourite heels.
I would rather have a new riding jacket than a pretty dress.
I have close to twnety saddle blankets for three horses :]
It is a condition of any boy I meet, they have to be willing to stand and hold my horse or come watch me at a show :]
*
*
wow I have lots...
lots more to!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> I still have to stop my self yelling out 'HORSIE!' everytime I see one in a paddock, like I did when i was five...
> I'm convinced that I will know any person I see driving with a float... then I'm disappointed when I don't.
> I eat horse pellets, they're nice and salty ;]
> When driving, I imagine myself riding over the country I see, or if there is a log, how I would approach it and jump it.
> ...


Your dog show jump?! I don't know why I keep forgetting all those things I've also done. I used to full hunter courses with my dog. 

I have a picture album in my purse of all my horses that I carry with me 24/7. I also always wear 2 leather bracelets with my horse's names and dog around me wrist.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My 2nd confession =o
Its only 2 but ohwell.

-When i was little i was scared to death of horses, once my mom made me touch one i ran away screaming and crying.

-When i first got my pony i used to have nightmares about him juping through my window and attacking me =]


----------



## Eqrider (Mar 7, 2008)

Everyone probably does this, but I NEVER tire of shopping in tack shops. I can spend hours in any tack shop, just looking and comparing everything, sometimes I just go to look even if I don't have money or don't need anything. Just looking at all the new and gorgous saddles, checking out the latest schooling pad design, seeing the latest Breyers (even tho I'm 18!!). I love chatting with the store owners or employees too, trading knowledge, talking about an upcomming show, our horses, gossip....


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

I made my brother a bridle out of straws, lace, and tape (especially tape) and then hung it on my wall after he refused to ever wear it again.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ha Ha that is funny!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

upnover said:


> haha, these are too funny! I love the fact that we're all weird....
> 
> 
> -as a child I have tried to halter break my dog.
> ...


I tried that with my dog too.... didn't work.... I tried to lunge her but she eventually just sat on her butt.... I even had a little saddle from a toy horse I had and put it on her.... (she was too fat for the girth so the martingale held it on) I even tried to make her a bridle with a shoelace bit :roll: I was a crazy little kid

We used to canter around too...... haha, we were odd

Amen to checking horse adds!! I always do that, but then it makes me sad and I stop


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I ALWAYS check horse ads, and then I find one I really want, even though I already have three!
then i'm sad when I can't get it.
like atm,
there is the most beautiful QH filly, she is almost a pally roan, she's actually appaloosa but its the awesomest colouring ever, and four even socks!
only 2,500...
i want her


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i havent read through many yet but i just couldnt wait to add mine :d

im obsessed with tack as well. for 3 horses i have all up 4 saddles, 7 bridles, 6 saddle cloths, 8 lead ropes and halters, 6 rugs, about a gazillion brushes, every horse shampoo and mane detangler/shiny stuff you can think of, 3 lunge lines, 2 lunge whips, 2 dressage whips and tonnes of bits, reins etc laying around. if i see something that would look gorgeous on one of them i buy it even if they already have something similar just not as pretty 

my cell phone, laptop, pc and anything else always has horse screensavers, stickers etc even the back of my car lol

im always daydreaming of accepting the honour of representing australia at the olympics :roll: well, maybe on jarred :?: :?: lol

i sit on the edge of a car seat whenever i see a float coming or someone riding along the ride so i can see what their horses are like 

every grass paddock/piece of land i drive by with nice grass makes me think about how nice it would be to let the horses munch away there

ill watch a movie that is totally boring because it has like 3 seconds of someone riding a horse in it 

i dont have many pictures of family on the walls at home but there are plenty of horse photos, ribbons etc

id rather smell of horse poop than any designer perfume 

i eat the sunflower seeds and mollasses when im feeding  

if i had to chose between my husband and my horses i would have no idea what to do :? 

when the dogs are running around the backyard i narrate as though they were running a race...'far out in the lead is the tan ridgeback cooper followed closely behind by polly pocket the tiny black sausage dog wonder who is literally snapping at his heels. goldie isnt far behind but she seems more interested in the garden shed full of rats. as they come round the corner and onto the straight its cooper in the lead by a tail. polly pocket is closing in now and ooooooh, 5m from the line she grabs coopers tail and whizzes over the line while cooper stops to chase his tail. polly wins by the tiniest of margins but has forgotten to stop and is running the race again...alone!' lol it often goes something like that lol

when its too slippery to ride the horses we sometimes set up small jumps and see who can finish the course with the least penalties and time errors 

ive given up spending time with my best friend because i would rather ride (dont get me wrong i love her to bits but i would always rather be on a horse 

when my dad died in january and i had to go away for a few days, i think i missed my horses more than my hubby. probably thought about them more too  aaww poor hubby. i do love him though 

when we are slowing down in the car i stretch my heels down and put my weight into the seat lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We are all a bunch of horsey addicted goofs aren't we :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> We are all a bunch of horsey addicted goofs aren't we :lol:


Yup, and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ me either.

I was like the only one in HS, well atleast my grade that rode, and i was **** proud of it too. I feel that riding has taught me a lot about life. 
Maybe that's why Tom and I go so well together, because he gets my crazy horsey stuff


----------

